# Hey, I caught a tasty rabbit. Come join me...



## HungryHunter (May 10, 2017)

Any ideas what sound I could use to tell other coyotes in the area that "I've caught a tasty rabbit and there's plenty to share. Yum Yum."


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

Rabbit in distress call.


----------



## HungryHunter (May 10, 2017)

Ok. I thought it might be more complicated than that. I was thinking I'd start with the rabbit in distress to portray a rabbit being killed but should we follow up with some vocals of sorts to finish off the story line? Maybe the rabbit in distress is all she wrote in that story line.


----------



## buckshot2 (Dec 13, 2014)

I think I know what your asking, maybe crow sound's to paint a picture of what's happening, coyote vocals can be tricky if you don't know what your saying you might spook them.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

HungryHunter said:


> Ok. I thought it might be more complicated than that. I was thinking I'd start with the rabbit in distress to portray a rabbit being killed but should we follow up with some vocals of sorts to finish off the story line? Maybe the rabbit in distress is all she wrote in that story line.


Why share? A rabbit don' t go far towards filling multiple bellies , and there are no pups to feed.
Bad enough the rabbit made a fuss and created the risk of compitition ,or worse having the rabbit stolen......
Should another yote find a yote with a rabbit ,it would need to be more dominant than the first. Posturing might be more likely than any aggression with a known coyote.
Conflict with an unknown is another story , but conflict is more likely to be avoided than curiosity about a squalling rabbit. The yote don' t know why it is squalling and that ups the odds of checking it out. Vs. getting in a conflict with other yotes.
Better to try to rob a hawk or a fox ,than another yote.....Depending on how confident you are that you won' t suffer for your efforts.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Don't over complicate it. 
I've got this fancy call with all these buttons. Makes a guy want to try all this different stuff but in my opinion it's mostly just to sell more products,videos,calls,ect 
I've got a couple old mallard tone distress calls that will do the job just as well as my fox pro most of the time. Called in plenty with the old Johnny Stewart cassette caller as well. 
In my opinion entry,setup and wind direction/scent control are way more important than what distress call you run. 
Coyote vocals are also way over used. Unless you understand them very well and know what situation to use them more harm than good can be done. 
I only use vocals as a last resort or once I've killed a couple dogs at a property that season. It's sort of a change up if you will but only if distress does not get the job done. I want dogs in my sights not barking back at me. 
Last weekend I went coyote hunting for the first time in several years. I started the call and I wanted to stop it when the rabbit paused to take a breath. Well I ended up hitting other buttons and switching from rabbit to barking coyote to a crow fight before I silenced the machine. about the time the caller hit crows I caught movement as a coyote disappeared back into the catails. 
Cursed myself for being rusty and packed it up to try this spot again after a week rest or so.


----------



## HungryHunter (May 10, 2017)

Maybe the crow thing is the trick I'm looking for. I've often read how they will follow the coyotes and clean up their leftovers.


----------



## hunter19301 (Feb 18, 2009)

There are way more folks out there trying their hand at calling in a yote these days. IMO, try something different with the call. Josh Mapes talked about having called in dogs with a monkey distress call!! How many monkeys do we have in Michigan?? Everybody and their brother is using rabbit distress, give them something (kittens worked well for me, blue jay, etc) that they have not heard and they'll want to investigate it. I don't think a yote can relate a sound to a specific animal but they sure know when something is screaming for help! Just another opportunity for a meal!


----------

